# Why am I so physically awkward??



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

This is a problem I have had my whole damn life. When it comes to physical things, especially working with my hands, it's like I suddenly turn into an octopus or something and don't know what to do with my hands, fingers, arms, posture, etc. They have a mind of their own, it seems!

This makes me terrible at crafts (though ironically I can draw and paint quite well), and horrible at fixing objects, many sports, etc. 

I'm 5'11 and 104 lbs, with really long limbs and long fingers and big feet lol. Could it be that my body and its limbs have too high of a radius/circumference of movement?

Or because I'm left-handed?

Heeeelp. Lol


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm the same way. I am actually good, and skilled at sports. But mechanics, and craft work, no. Deconstructing and reconstructing objects in space, is difficult. And it isn't a just a physical thing; there is a mental disconnect, and I can't even picture how to do it.

May be a lack of sensing.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Dyspraxia?
Dyspraxia, Information, Dyspraxia Symptoms | Patient.co.uk


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

104 pounds sounds awful light for someone 5'11". Have you tried speaking with a doctor about your coordination issues? It might be caused by a vitamin or severe calorie deficit.


-ZDD


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> 104 pounds sounds awful light for someone 5'11". Have you tried speaking with a doctor about your coordination issues? It might be caused by a vitamin or severe calorie deficit.
> 
> 
> -ZDD


I've been this weight for years, and doctors always nag me to gain weight (mostly to prevent future health issues), but otherwise I check out healthy. 

I do have a weird diet though, on average this is my daily diet:

Breakfast: a bunch of granola bars, leftovers, or a bag of chips (I know I know lol)
Lunch: an Odwalla green juice, fried rice, almonds, cookies, Red Bull
Dinner: takeout, usually an order of tofu pad thai, 1-2 alcohol drinks (usually just 1 on weekdays)

Looking at this, I don't eat much meat. I don't really like it. 

But plenty of calories though


----------



## Dragunov (Oct 2, 2013)

You are literally a skeleton which is probably why and you must barely eat anything if you've been that weight for years.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

You are legitimately dangerously thin. So yeah...look into that.

Otherwise, l'm naturally unskilled this way as many people are. l don't think good craftsmanship is even as common as people think it is but for me it seems l can't 'sync' things. 

lf l can sort of rehearse a physical action mentally, a short one, l can pull it off but l don't really learn physical things as l'm doing them.

l'll stare at one digram on one page of an instruction manual for 20 minutes, before l'd actually just try it or do it and then try to refer back to the digram. l might do it perfectly after that, but l can't just go at it like a handyman does.

l've given up and called one for an easy job,l'm just tired of entering the time consuming mental void that assembling things throws me into lol.


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

Another person here, saying that you are very slender and maybe that has something to do with your coordination.

* *
















I'm also INTJ but I consider myself good at crafts, fixing things, and I'm ok at sports.


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

Practice, a lot. You can get better at just about anything with enough effort. And yes you could stand to gain a little weight.


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

I know this may be a controversial statement, but I think you are severely protein deficient and probably malnourished if you are a 5'11" adult and that is all you eat. Smaller adults require between 100 and 150 grams of protein per day and it appears that you are getting less than 10. I eat meat and I have a hard time getting over 150 grams on a regular basis. I am 6' and 170 pounds.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Dragunov said:


> You are literally a skeleton which is probably why and you must barely eat anything if you've been that weight for years.


Ah, but aren't we *allll*.... literally skeletons??
:laughing:

....I will see myself out now.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

It means you probably have better coordination in fine motor skills rather than gross ones. I'm pretty awkward too. I don't even bother looking at the imaginary thing I tripped over any more, I just keep on walking and don't bother to look if anyone saw.

If you were a late walker (over 12 months of age) it would make sense.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

bethdeth said:


> If you were a late walker (over 12 months of age) it would make sense.


What does it mean if one is a clumsy hyper-early walker (such as myself)?


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Fern said:


> What does it mean if one is a clumsy hyper-early walker (such as myself)?


Early walkers are pretty well known to be accident prone.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

bethdeth said:


> Early walkers are pretty well known to be accident prone.


My Life = Now Explained

Apparently I skipped the walking phase altogether and did a weird walk-run-grab-the-furniture deal.

Makes sense.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Fern said:


> My Life = Now Explained
> 
> Apparently I skipped the walking phase altogether and did a weird walk-run-grab-the-furniture deal.
> 
> Makes sense.


Haha. My late walking INTP daughter just sat around picking small things up with her index and thumb until she wanted to get up into more interesting stuff (a climbing monkey) She turned into a pretty detailed driven artist of epic proportions. She had a step sister, for a few years, who was an early walker. We would be bike riding all together and late walker was very unsteady, in the centre of the bike path and careful to the point of shit girl if you go any slower you'll fall off. The early walker was to the other extreme of FARK! Don't look at me, look at the road, stop lapping us and veering at us! She seemed overly confident but was always in scrapes because she pushed too far, her art was much broader strokes, in fact she lost interest after a while. The early walker would have more accidents from over confidence whilst the other one whilst having much less scrapes would have accidents like me, tripping over small inclines, being wrapped up in thought, usually ones that could be self corrected but never the bone jarring ones that the early walker did.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

bethdeth said:


> Haha. My late walking INTP daughter just sat around picking small things up with her index and thumb until she wanted to get up into more interesting stuff (a climbing monkey) She turned into a pretty detailed driven artist of epic proportions. She had a step sister, for a few years, who was an early walker. We would be bike riding all together and late walker was very unsteady, in the centre of the bike path and careful to the point of shit girl if you go any slower you'll fall off. The early walker was to the other extreme of FARK! Don't look at me, look at the road, stop lapping us and veering at us! She seemed overly confident but was always in scrapes because she pushed too far, her art was much broader strokes, in fact she lost interest after a while. The early walker would have more accidents from over confidence whilst the other one whilst having much less scrapes would have accidents like me, tripping over small inclines, being wrapped up in thought, usually ones that could be self corrected but never the bone jarring ones that the early walker did.


 That is precious


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

bethdeth said:


> It means you probably have better coordination in fine motor skills rather than gross ones. I'm pretty awkward too. I don't even bother looking at the imaginary thing I tripped over any more, I just keep on walking and don't bother to look if anyone saw.
> 
> If you were a late walker (over 12 months of age) it would make sense.


Oddly enough, I almost never trip and fall or break things. I do bump into walls in the morning though lol I am not a morning person. 

I was an extremely late walker...2 years old. But my parents were neglectful and left me alone in a tiny crib all day and night as a baby (alone in the house too), so I had no chance to practice. 

That might be it. I just never really developed the necessary skills during the critical development period.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

dagnytaggart said:


> Oddly enough, I almost never trip and fall or break things. I do bump into walls in the morning though lol I am not a morning person.
> 
> I was an extremely late walker...2 years old. But my parents were neglectful and left me alone in a tiny crib all day and night as a baby (alone in the house too), so I had no chance to practice.
> 
> That might be it. I just never really developed the necessary skills during the critical development period.


You are also still quite young and can develop more balance between the skills. Just going for bush walks or bike riding may help. I was yammering on about the early walker before and how she had pretty bad judgement at her typical high speed. Well she took up hockey and martial arts and doesn't seem to have near as many accidents (she's nearly 20, just like INTP daughter who would rather not ride a bike at all). It was mentioned earlier that practice could help. It might?


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

At six months my parents could hold only my feet in the palm of their hand and I could stand up straight. I climbed out of my crib, fell on my head, and walked at nine months. Thirty three broken bones later I guess that explains a lot.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

telepariah said:


> At six months my parents could hold only my feet in the palm of their hand and I could stand up straight. I climbed out of my crib, fell on my head, and walked at nine months. Thirty three broken bones later I guess that explains a lot.


Good lord! I have only broken a toe by misadventure and clumsiness. The concrete slab did have some jutting quality to it in the dark too though. Those thirty three bones must provide you with 'walking barometer' status.


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

Barometer? heh heh heh... From A Tramp Abroad -- Mark Twain



> Our distresses being at an end, I now determined to rest the men in camp and give the scientific department of the Expedition a chance. First I made a barometric observation, to get our altitude, but I could not perceive that there was any result.
> 
> I knew, by my scientific reading, that either thermometers or barometers ought to be boiled, to make them accurate; I did not know which it was, so I boiled both. There was still no result, so I examined these instruments and discovered that they possessed radical blemishes: the barometer had no hand but the brass pointer, and the ball of the thermometer was stuffed with tin foil. I might have boiled those things to rags and never found out anything.
> 
> ...


----------

